# ECO Coat Review



## nogoodeco

Want to discuss my not so good luck with the new Rhino ECO coat system. I have a Damon hornet 5th wheel that I put a lot of work into replacing the complete roof with 3/8" plywood adding and replacing roof trusses. I used fiberglass putty to fill all seams and sanded smooth. I also sanded the edges to a radius to meet the sidewall of the 5th wheel. I called rhino liner number from the internet to ask where my nearest Rhino Liner dealer was to me. I was given the number for the dealer in Bay City Michigan. I called and told him what I was doing and asked for a price and if he could do the Rhino Eco Coat for my RV. The dealer asked how big was the 5th wheel and said he would call me back. I received a call back and was told sure we can do that and this is the price. I informed him that I wanted it done and would call him when I finished all the detail work on the roof. When I finished I called on a Thursday to make an appt. and we made it for first thing the following tuesday, I showed up before they opened and waited. When they arrived an employee took all my information again and we inspected the RV together. I informed them again of the bare roof and A/C unit removed as they instructed. when the manager/owner got there he told me to leave my RV in the lot he had to move a dump truck and would get it right in. I was told they would have it most of the day. (leads you to believe done the same day) After not getting a call before they closed I called the following day around noon to find out they left my RV out in the rain all day and nite, rain did not start for three to four hours after I left.
 I took pictures of the job as it looks sloppy and runny on the sides where they tried to cover up the warpping of the roof and has some pin holes on the edge. I called and sent pictures to Kim in warranty at Rhino Linnings and was told they could not honor the warranty because he is not authorized for ECO Coating and they did not sell it to him. I asked Kim, so you are telling me that is not ECO Coat on my roof. Answer was No I did not say that I said we did not sell it to him so no warranty. They do not stand behind the product and have poor dealers that are not honest. If this is the type of dealers Rhino liner allows to represent the product line and then refuse to correct the issue I do not recommend the product.
 Ziebart Rhino Liner of Bay City Michigan is the place to avoid!


----------



## nogoodeco

I called the number on the Rhino Web Site. I asked for the nearest dealer in my area. I was never asked what product I was interested in. I was given the number to the dealer nearest me. How would anyone know that all Rhino dealers are not allowed to purchase ECO Coat? When I called that dealer and asked can you do an RV roof with Rhino ECO Coat that dealer said yes let me call you back with a price. I know its buyer beware but I thought I asked all the correct questions.


----------



## ARVer

I recieved terrible service at Best Value RV! Jon my service advisor/contact tried to help us, but ultimately the repair shop did more damage than they fixed.  We had damage to our existing rubber roof, that is all that was damaged! They replaced the rubber roof with Rhino Liner Eco coat roof on our trailer.  Upon return we found they bent/broke the exterior ladder, when they washed it they didn't dry the top of the slides before they closed them - which then soaked the floors inside/carpet, when they reinstalled vent fans they now rattle/rub so badly we can't use them and they leaked- none of this was happening before. Then the brand new nearly 13K roof leaked on our first outing. Jon offered to do another coat of Eco coat,  fix the fans/ladder and do a full detail. We took him up on the offer. This time when we got it back they broke a cabinet door, vent fans rubbing worse, screws strewn around on the floor (I'm sure they belong somewhere!), the front AC is making funny noises and they didn't detail anything (they didn't even vacuum). Long story short I DO NOT recommend taking a trailer to them for repairs and the rhino Eco-coating does not reduce interior temps... It increases it! Now we are stuck with a roof that looks great, but might leak (it hasn't rained in a while here). The roof makes our trailer unbearably hot in the TX summer 89 degrees parked in the shade is the lowest we can get it with both AC's on full blast for over 24hrs. We are UNHAPPY w/ Best Value RV and Rhino Eco-coating. I was told the "owner" of Best Value would call me to discuss the issues. It has been a week and I have not heard a word. I have sent a email to Rhino liner as well. They have responded with no help or solution to the claim their coating reduces heat other than they will contact the dealer - Best Value to make them aware of my concerns. They are already aware! Ultimately my trailer is miserable now and I am very unhappy with the service provided by Best Value and Rhino.  As we stand now I will be taking my trailer to the original dealer to have damages caused by Best Value repaired. I wish I could have the Eco Coat removed and the rubber roof reinstalled. Rhino obviously made a false claim on temperature reduction or the dealer is not doing it correctly or they are not using the correct materials. I'm sure I will never know.


----------



## vanole

Kind of a timely post.  Just got an E-mail from FMCA talking about something that is applied on the roof called RV Flex Armor, advertised as a pure polyurea product.  Not sure what that is or the difference in what both posters above had installed.  However it seems this stuff is made for RV's.


----------



## 6kidscamping

vanole;84303 said:
			
		

> Kind of a timely post.  Just got an E-mail from FMCA talking about something that is applied on the roof called RV Flex Armor, advertised as a pure polyurea product.  Not sure what that is or the difference in what both posters above had installed.  However it seems this stuff is made for RV's.



I am new to this forum, don't really like computers much but was looking around and came across this discussion.

They have been around for years. I personally don't understand why you would go to Rhino when they don't work on campers. I know a few people at FMCA that have had their roofs done and no complaints what so ever. I think they are Rvroof.com or something like that. They had a big camper with their roof at Brooksville last year.


----------



## vanole

6kidscamping,

That is the name website that was in the e-mail from FMCA.  I never opened the link so quite frankly I did not care about the product but did tuck it away for a rainy day.  Looks like they set up at large RV events and have a large 5th wheel in their adverstisement.  Company is out of Green Cove Springs Florida (Clay County) next burg south of Orange Park.


----------

